# CHE temp issues in pvc tank



## Vader1 (3 mo ago)

Recentely moved from a tub set tup to a PVC and my heating system is a UTH paired with a CHE to maintain ambient temps. In my tub this worked well maintaining a mid 80s to high 70s gradient . But now since the CHE sits on the scren cutout im having issues with temps. To get a high 70s cool side I out the 150w che on a dimmer set mostly all the way, and it worked, however the localised spot under the che got up to 100-104F!. The rest of the hot side however is around 88, and im sure the hot hide blocked alot of that heat from my snake but it still freaked me out. Ive seen people use CHE for large tanks , does ay one have any tips?


----------



## Vader1 (3 mo ago)

Update: Switched to a 60w emitter I had laying around and the cool side is still maintaining its heat from earlier while the basking area has dropped about 10 degrees. I`m wondering if the lower wattage is more efficient at maintaining a gradient versus just heating the area bellow.


----------

